# BLOOD WORM FEEDER PICS



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

hello i made myself a few bloodworm feeders and they seem to love it also should i go with 2x clear feeders or are the ones i have okay? pleae post some pics of yours
View attachment 111025

View attachment 111026

View attachment 111027


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

will someone post a upclose look at one of your feeder i would really like to see how big i should make the holes thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How do those things work? I've never seen a "bloodworm feeder" before. I always just sprinkle as much as they can eat on the surface of the water and they gobble it up. Make sure when you are done feeding them with that feeder you take it out of the water. Otherwise the excess bloodworms still sitting in the feeder will rot and spike your ammonia.








~Taylor~


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea i think it would spike your ammonia if you left it in there 24/7....I'm positive it would. I think ur just better off sprinkling them in there by hand.


----------

